# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Femra/Mashkulli me e bukur ne bote (me foto)?

## Rreja

http://www.salonchebella.com/images/jessica-hairdo.jpg
http://www.movie-collection.com/uplo...alle_berry.jpg
http://www.wallpaperez.info/wallpape...papers-796.jpg
per mua sipas mendimit dhe shijes sime prej femrave jan keto..po ju cka mendoni?
prej meshkujve..
http://beerdrinkingreport.files.word...ohnnydepp1.jpg
http://licagoersch.files.wordpress.c...505-529836.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/...e087d4c4_o.jpg Elias Reidy from the Red Jumpsuit Apparatus..

----------


## Nete

Rreja sen spo shoh qetu..ku jan ato foto te bukuroshve?apo sme qelen mua.

----------


## Rreja

po se di pse sdalin i ces edhe nje her ama ma mbyllin temen e dii :S p.s njiher i kom vnu te bukurosheve masanej t bukuroshve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## muskulozi

Edhe une isha kureshtar te sho se cila femer eshte me bukura ne bote po spom qelen Fotot

----------


## Rreja

*kto jan sipas mendimit tim po Ju  cka mendoni???normal ka edhe ma t bukra me tbukur ka disa vdesin mas Brad Pitt`it e un se du hiiqq  mu me pelqejn me shum keto..*

----------


## Albela

*per shijet e mia per femrat me e bukura esht monica belluci    



dhe per meshkujt george clooney


*

----------


## *suada*

Clooney me i mire ka qene me i ri. Tani eshte plakur  :ngerdheshje: 
Kurse Belluci eshte yll fare  :Lulja3:

----------


## MijnWonder

> *per shijet e mia per femrat me e bukura esht monica belluci    
> 
> 
> 
> dhe per meshkujt george clooney
> 
> 
> *



sis jam dakort me ty per monica belluci , george clooney ...hmmm ok  :buzeqeshje:  not bad  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albela

> sis jam dakort me ty per monica belluci , george clooney ...hmmm ok  not bad


ca do ti mi kalaviça kot kjo



> Clooney me i mire ka qene me i ri. Tani eshte plakur 
> Kurse Belluci eshte yll fare :


vlonjate jan jo shaka

----------


## Mexhi

*

Pa dyshim Jessica Alba*

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> *per shijet e mia per femrat me e bukura esht monica belluci    
> 
> 
> 
> dhe per meshkujt george clooney
> 
> 
> *


bilce kete moniken e kam pasur shoqe klase mos gabohem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## muskulozi

Si Megan Fox nuk ka.

----------


## muskulozi

Dhe ja une.Qa mendoni per mua

----------


## martini1984

Per femrat:


Per meshkujt e japin mendimin femrat e forumit.por Brando ka vdekur...

----------


## martini1984

> Dhe ja une.Qa mendoni per mua


King fare.......

----------


## Rreja

*george clooney po! edhe pse esht plakur ende esht atraktiv Jessica Alba ka syt e bukura dhe prapanicen*

----------


## Albela

> Clooney me i mire ka qene me i ri. Tani eshte plakur
> Kurse Belluci eshte yll fare


o dhi per  ty ky  :perqeshje: 
mqs clooney sma pelqeve po e mbaj per vete  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ArtizanaShkup

jessica simpson esht simpatike shum ja dua buzqeshjen johny depp pooo shum e dua

----------


## milanistja_el

Per mua Hunter Tylo eshte femra me e bukur dhe pse mosha ka bere te veten.
Tek filmi "E bija e Maharaxhait" eshte thjesht hyjnore.

----------


## Rreja

*po prej meshkujve ?*

----------

